# Found a tiny baby today......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I've got just a few more youngsters to band.......so I went out to the loft this afternoon and when I got one of the Moms off the nest and pulled it down, I was shocked!! The babies are 6 days old but one looks like it's 3 days old. The size difference is something I've never seen. One is usually a little bigger than the other but not like this. I've got a couple of concerns, one is the feeding. At 6 days, they should be ready to go to a mostly seed diet, but there's no way this little guy can handle seeds yet, (I don't think??), so I pulled him a little while ago and filled him up with baby bird formula. I know some of you have said you do that sometimes. About how many times a day? Then the other thing is the baby staying warm. At about 8 or 9 days, they start getting left alone more, but this one looks like he needs Mom and Dad to sit on him at least another week!! The last few days it's been 65 to 70 during the day but after tomorrow it goes back down into the 40's and 20's at night. If I brought him in at night, could I take him back out early the next morning? I really don't want to hand raise this baby. Of course if I HAVE to I will, but I prefer that the parents do it. Any pointers here? I've got another pair of birds with 2 3 day old babies and one with 2 2 day old babies. What do yall think about putting this little one under them for a few days, and if I do that, will his parents take him back after he grows a little? I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,


Oh boy...

Well, maybe something to think about is pulling the larger Baby now and then, so the Parents can devote their fuller attentions to the littler one for it to do some catch-up.

And, if you like, maybe just do this half-a-day each day for a while, just pull the larger one and keep him warm and snug or even feed him a little if you like so he does not feel loneseome too much, you know, like for four hours or something, and it will be no loss the larger one will not make up for on the second half of each day...and that way the littlest one gets that hald day all for himself with his parent's Pigeon Milk and other tender affections and being warmed and so on.

Thats my thought anyway...

That and keep an eye on the little one to make sure all goes well with him every day...

Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lovebirds,

Phil gave a good suggestion about having a "time out" for the big baby while the little one gets cared for. I know you take the absolute best care of your birds, but I would consider paratyphoid in the little one as a possibility .. a baby that is slow to develop is often a victim of this, and it really takes its toll at about the 10-14 day mark. 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Lovebirds,
> 
> Phil gave a good suggestion about having a "time out" for the big baby while the little one gets cared for. I know you take the absolute best care of your birds, but I would consider paratyphoid in the little one as a possibility .. a baby that is slow to develop is often a victim of this, and it really takes its toll at about the 10-14 day mark.
> 
> Terry


I thought about that, but........this pair of birds are in an individual pen and have been since Dec. 4th. They've already raised one pair of youngsters with no problems. Could it still show up you think after all this time? Also, both parents are birds that we raised, not some strange birds that were brought in. I don't know...........we've never had any major sickness in our loft, so I guess it's possible, but would be something new to us.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> I thought about that, but........this pair of birds are in an individual pen and have been since Dec. 4th. They've already raised one pair of youngsters with no problems. Could it still show up you think after all this time? Also, both parents are birds that we raised, not some strange birds that were brought in. I don't know...........we've never had any major sickness in our loft, so I guess it's possible, but would be something new to us.


It's certainly not likely, but I'm seeing so much weird stuff in birds anymore that I really don't know what to think. ie .. I've never seen a waterfowl with avian pox before .. what do I get .. one with both wet and dry pox .. almost impossible and unbelievable. Also, the "mystery" diseases or viruses show up .. you can't nail down what it is and you either get lucky with your treatment or the bird dies. Obviously, my situation is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT than yours .. I get all kinds of birds from all over the place.

Not meaning to speak for her, but I know Ellen did some rescues of racing pigeons up in her area where the birds were just eaten up with circovirus .. truly, strange stuff is going on and going around.

Hopefully just some more uninterrupted time with the parents will bring your little one around.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,

I have had the same situation several times. I do exactly what Phil advised you to do. Most of the time it has a positive outcome. I watch though, because sometimes the bigger brother anxious for his meal will step on the tiny one.

Good Luck,
Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*No Blanket at night*

Lovebirds,
I'm sorry, Isn't one of the parents sitting on them at night. I thought the mother sat on them all night.

Feather
again


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Lovebirds,
> I'm sorry, Isn't one of the parents sitting on them at night. I thought the mother sat on them all night.
> 
> Feather
> again


Yes, the mother does usually but by the time they reach about 10 days or so, she may or may not, and even if she does keep them covered at night, we're predicted to be in the 30's during the day and she is not going to sit on them all day. This little guy is so way behind the other one. I went to the loft again with my husband and we got a bowl that had 2 3 day old babies and both of them were bigger than this one, and he's 7 days old today. I will just keep my eye one him and see what happens.


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

it would be best if you put it back


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*ADRIAN* said:


> it would be best if you put it back


??? I haven't put him any where. he's still under Mom and when I went out to the loft this AM she was feeding him.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just jumping in with some moral support!*

I'm glad to hear the baby was being fed! I sure hope it's not a disease! Maybe he's just developmently slow and will be fine with regular feedings.

I'm sending VERY POSITIVE and HEALING THOUGHTS! 

You have such a beautiful loft, I would be VERY surprised if disease was involved! Although as Terry mentioned, there seem to be strange things going on! Overall planet poisoning??? Wouldn't surprise me one bit!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have just come in from the loft.....Mom is a pure devil! I'm sincerely afraid of her hurting one of the babies with the fits she pitches. I did get her to stand up, wings up HIGH in the air, ready for the assault LOL.....so I could get a look and although he's little, his crop looked full. I'm hoping that later on she will leave the nest for a while so I can pick him up, but if not, he's active, scurries to get under her when she moves and I can see he's being fed, so at this point I'm not to concerned. Just the cold weather that is supposedly headed our way has me a little worried, but I'll worry about that when it happens. For now he seems ok.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

FINALLY got a pic of the little guy. Mom didn't want to give it up, but I persuaded her with peanuts...........LOL Anyway, I think he grew since yesterday!! These two babies are 7 days old today. Sorry about the dirty nest, but I'm not doing or changing anything for a few days. Don't want to rock the boat...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> FINALLY got a pic of the little guy. Mom didn't want to give it up, but I persuaded her with peanuts...........LOL Anyway, I think he grew since yesterday!! These two babies are 7 days old today. Sorry about the dirty nest, but I'm not doing or changing anything for a few days. Don't want to rock the boat...........


OOPS.......forgot the pic...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they are such beautiful babies. The smallest looks days younger. Sure hope all goes well with them.

I'm not looking forward to the next week with the temps dropping so much. I'm concerned particularly about Monday and what that second system will bring. I don't think we'll dodge the bullet this time. 

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know but maybe it won't be too bad?? Did you see my post in the "Rosco" thread? I've been trying to follow it but kind of got lost............


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW!  What a difference! I had a pair that was similar (not to that extreme) and I was worried too. I watched closely and was happy to see that Dad had it under control. I watched as he carefully made sure that the little one was fed. Even though the bigger one kept pushing the little guy aside, Dad seeked out the little guy and fed him too! Hopefully, your little guys Mom and Dad are just as attentive. It seems like they will be... Good Luck!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I know but maybe it won't be too bad?? *Did you see my post in the "Rosco" thread? I've been trying to follow it but kind of got lost.........*...


ROFL! Don't feel like the Lone Ranger...I think ALL of us are lost! Victor hasn't really given us enuf clues. However, *I* could be the one missing stuff!!  

There IS quite a difference in the size of your two. But the little one looks healthy. I will send WARM thoughts for baby, parents AND two-legged 'foster' parents!  

Sure will look forward to updates.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

The babies are darling. This is one of those situations where you have to check them regurlarly. If you can take the big baby out so mom fills the little one first and then put the big guy back, I think he will be fine, if there is no disease. I have done that with a few of mine, it works great.

I would also put some ACV in the parents drinking water in case it is Paratyphoid. This will reduce bacteria at least without harming the babies. 

I hope she continues to keep them warm thru the cold days, if not, can you cover them? I have used pieces of an old wool blanket, it is light enough not to bury them, yet keeps them warm.

Since they are 7 days old, they have passed those first days when pigeon milk is crucial, if worse comes to worse, you can always bring the baby in if mom doesn't sit on them in the cold and syringe feed. I'm hopeful she will continue to keep them warm, as well as feed them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have every intention of bringing it in if I think it's to cold. I've been feeding it some baby bird formula twice a day for the past two days. I'll keep an eye on the poor baby. I did see Mom feeding him this AM again.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Updated pic of "Tiny" and I think I'll call him/her. The babies are 12 days old today and I just banded the little one. He is growing though and the only difference in it and the sibling is the size. He snaps at me when I reach in the bowl and so far is getting his fair share of feed...........LOL


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

very cute pics 
my little baby is like that but i think its younger than yours


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just a comment, Lovebirds...you could call the little one "Beanie." (or Beano for male and Beana for female... ) After all those "Beanie Babies" are _small_...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Renee! My Valentine stood up to "challenge" the camera today .. looks like your larger baby was doing the same.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Just a comment, Lovebirds...you could call the little one "Beanie." (or Beano for male and Beana for female... ) After all those "Beanie Babies" are _small_...



I guess Tiny is not very original huh??? I think I'll just wait till he/she grows up and see if it always stays smaller than the rest of the pigeons. Maybe it's the equivilant of a human "little people" ?? Is that the correct terminology??


----------



## Rascal89 (Feb 22, 2006)

Your babies look absolutely adorable and even for the size of the little one, it does look pretty healthy! I also had a problem with the size of two babies before. They both started out normal the first few days, then I noticed that one looked a little smaller. I didn't really think much of it, i just assumed that it was the female. (Aren't the females slightly smaller than males? I might be wrong but I always noticed this with my birds.) I let the parents tend to them for a few days, not wanting to disturb them much, then when check on them I noticed a big difference in their sizes. One already had many feathers and the other had none. So I would take the larger one out and hoped that the parents would feed the smaller one, which most of the time they did but not a lot. I noticed that it didn't really beg for food, so the parents would usually just lay on it. But then when I put the larger one back in, that one would beg for food and the parents fed it a lot more (I would also take the little one out and feed it too) It eventually started to grow some feathers but the larger baby (Noah) would end up sitting on it or stepping all over her. I tried the best I could to keep her alive but unfortunately she died  . 

So I really do hope that you have better luck with these two and that both of them turn out strong and healthy!!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

I am sooo glad the little guy made it! He looks really good! Maybe he thinks he is a little toy breed?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi LoveBirds,


They both look healthy and well fed and content...!

Little charmers to be sure...!


If it does get really cold, (meaning, still air in the 30s F. thereabouts) maybe just check in often to see how they are doing...

The larger Baby might be endothermic ahead of the smaller one possibly, and, if Mom is still sitting on them, great, if not, they might just do fine together leaning into eachother.

I had two Single-Parent-Pigeon raised Babys here in January (born Jan'y 2 if memory serve, ) who were very healthy and bright and well fed, and not fiddled with by me at all, and it was in the mid to upper 30s in here a few times, and Dad was leaving them be by this age and they were just fine...

I was nervous and checking them all the time of course...but they were little 'furnaces' doing just fine by themselves...

So long as there are no drafts of cold air...all should be well...so, just check them every few hours as you can, to see if Mom is on them or if Mom is not on them, and see if they are 'little furnaces' or not...and go from there...

If she feels they are making enough of their own heat, she might just leave them be even if it is cold, and they can do fine then if they are making their own heat...if she is a 'good mom' and it sounds like she is, then, she knows what she is doing...

Of course, if you are like me, you will be nervous and checking them all the time and so on...Lol...just to be sure...


Best wishes...to them and you too..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Shi,

What on earth does ROFL mean. I am pulling out my hair trying to make sense of that acronym with no luck at all. Can you fill me in just a little cause I missed the meaning of your post.

Cameron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Roll On Floor Laughing...........Or there is ROFLAF........which is Roll On Floor Laughing my A-- Off.........I can't seem to get my smiley faces to work for some reason...


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thankyou Lovebirds,

I *never *would have thought of that one in a million years. I had all kinds of crazy stuff going on in my mind and *none *of it made any sense at all!

So ROFL is Roll on floor laughing...Ooookey Doookey.

Will try it myself one day soon.

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cameron, don't feel bad. I didn't even know what "lol" meant and finally  

"googled" it to find out. I'll tell ya, it is tough sometimes!

Maggie


----------

